# Complete system crash using bluetooth

## DanDon

Hi there,

I have a really strange Problem: everytime I try to connect with my pda to my gentoo-system via bluetooth the whole system crashes.

I do not even get an error message, the keyboard blinks, and the kernel hangs ;-(

This happens exactly when I enter a PIN on the pda (windows mobile 5) and then hit ok. => Kernel crash => pda asks for PIN again.

I dont know why this happens, I allready succeeded pairing the devices few days ago, there popped up a window asking me for a PIN on the gentoo-system.

......

Please help me

What can I do ?

Bye

DanDon

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info?  You did not tell us your kernel version, which can make a major difference in how well Bluetooth is supported.  

Please try switching to tty1 before you crash the system.  Many system panics will produce at least some debugging output on the kernel console when the kernel panics.  If any text appears, write it down and post it here.

----------

## DanDon

Hi,

sorry here some additional information about my system (I forgot to post):

Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 (configured according to this howto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml)

emerge --info:

```
daniel@gxp ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 May 2008 08:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acl acpi alsa apm avi berkdb bluetooth cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups divx dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode evo ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib ipv6 irmc isdnlog jpeg lame live lm_sensors mad midi mjpeg mmx mp3 mudflap ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg openmp oss pam pcre perl pmu png pppd python qt3 quicktime readline real reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl symlink syncengine tcpd truetype truetype-fonts unicode vcd vidix vorbis vte win32codecs x86 xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty  extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Thanks for the tip, I watched the output of tty1.... it printet lot of numbers and codes ... i dont know if this information is needed, so i post the thinks that i concern as usable information:

```

{a list of many usb-modules .......}

......

Pid:0 , comm: swapper Tainted: P

.......

...... lots of numbers codes trace ......

.......

Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt

```

I also tried it with:

Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 => it crashes too !

Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 => does not crash !

Thanks for any comment !

Bye

DanDon

----------

## Hu

 *DanDon wrote:*   

> Thanks for the tip, I watched the output of tty1.... it printet lot of numbers and codes ... i dont know if this information is needed, so i post the thinks that i concern as usable information:
> 
> ```
> 
> {a list of many usb-modules .......}
> ...

 

Do not abbreviate the panic output.  Most of what is printed is usable information for a seasoned kernel hacker.  However, I see that your kernel is tainted by a proprietary module.  This alone almost guarantees that you will receive no support from upstream.  Please try to reproduce the panic without loading the proprietary module.

Also, please post the full output of lsmod as run immediately prior to causing the machine to panic.

 *DanDon wrote:*   

> I also tried it with:
> 
> Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 => it crashes too !
> 
> Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 => does not crash !
> ...

 

So the same kernel crashes and does not crash?  Are you sure you posted the right uname information here?

----------

## DanDon

Sorry:

I meant:

Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 => crashes

Kernel: 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 => it crashes too !

Kernel: 2.6.23-gentoo-r4 => does not crash ! 

As soon I get my bluetooth stick back from a friend, I will try it again and also post lsmod output.

The only proprietary modules I use (as far as I know) are: nvidia and virtualbox .....

[edit] hmm let me think about it .... when I tried 2.6.23 there was no nvidia-driver loaded .... may there be a connection between nvidia-drivers and crash ??? [/edit]

Thank you very much so far Hu !

Bye

DanDon

----------

